# Best Strap for Glycine Combat Sub Phantom 48mm



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Trying to get input and opinions on what is the best options out there for straps for my new Phantom. The lug size is 24mm. This is a big watch and I'm looking for something not too bulky. Here are the pics with original Nato band.

Pics will be appreciated...

Best regards,









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

In the same boat, I have one on order, from watchgooroo. Thinking silicon strap because I will use to dive. Let me know what you find. If I win silicon strap 24 MM I would just go with a basic Hadley Roma with probably orange stitching


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Buy a few of these and mix and match? I plan to buy some soon for my normal sized combat sub.

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6_yFrufj1gIVBmSGCh3Jgw-zEAAYASAAEgI85_D_BwE


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

thedonn007 said:


> Buy a few of these and mix and match? I plan to buy some soon for my normal sized combat sub.
> 
> https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6_yFrufj1gIVBmSGCh3Jgw-zEAAYASAAEgI85_D_BwE


Thanks for the input, those Baton bands are very reasonably priced. I will definitely get a few of those.

Best regards,

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ctkjjk said:


> In the same boat, I have one on order, from watchgooroo. Thinking silicon strap because I will use to dive. Let me know what you find. If I win silicon strap 24 MM I would just go with a basic Hadley Roma with probably orange stitching


Please post pics when you get the watch, band. Thanks for the input.

Best regards

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Gents,

Here is what I ended up with. Original Glycine leather band. I think that it looks superb... Comments welcome.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice, did you order from Glycine or other source? Looks good and seems to fit! My NATO original with the watch was a little long.


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ctkjjk said:


> Very nice, did you order from Glycine or other source? Looks good and seems to fit! My NATO original with the watch was a little long.


Greetings,
I ordered out of Ebay from a seller from Australia. The band is original with the signed buckle, it fits perfectly. Let me know if you are interested, I can point you to the listing.

Best regards,

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Maratac Elite Series


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Patagonico said:


> Maratac Elite Series


Thanks for the advice. That strap looks sharp.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

